# Craziest thing you've seen for sale?



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Craziest thing you've seen for sale? $300 flip flops.









Prada Thong Sandal (Men) | Nordstrom


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I grew up in Singapore. It's a ridiculously wealthy little island.
I've seen rubbish like this: Bonhams : MONTBLANC: Meisterstuck Solitaire Royal LeGrand Fountain Pen






USD $125,000 fountain pen.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

There was a woman in the mall last night trying to sell some "portable massager" that you had to stick on your body, had like adhesive on it and it shocked you with electricity. She wanted 160 bucks for it. I told her no. She came back and said, well what about $80? I said no again. She said, well what about $40? I walked away


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Shepperdw said:


> There was a woman in the mall last night trying to sell some "portable massager" that you had to stick on your body, had like adhesive on it and it shocked you with electricity. She wanted 160 bucks for it. I told her no. She came back and said, well what about $80? I said no again. She said, well what about $40? I walked away


Sounds like a TENS(Don't know what it stands for)Unit....I wear one for pain management.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Fish and chips for $16.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

A couple years ago I saw a lion for sale, but you had to get a millions permits before you could buy the lion.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Remember when Michael Jackson tried to buy the Elephant Man's bones?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Food is what usually surprises me the most......stuff like $30 burgers and such


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Food is what usually surprises me the most......stuff like $30 burgers and such


Food never surprises me, but I've bought $50 steaks, I spare no expense when it comes to good food, I grew up on the street, playing music for money to eat ascetic, meager buffets and simple foods, so I do indluge a bit now that I've come so far


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

little big feather said:


> Sounds like a TENS(Don't know what it stands for)Unit....I wear one for pain management.


I looked it up, and it does look like that. But what was so laughable was how quickly it came down in price from $160. They kept asking me to try it every time I walked by, so I gave in and did, and it really didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I hate those hipster websites that have been popping up all over the internet within the last few years, they take unsellable junk or stuff you can find elsewhere for far less money and market them as amazing, cutting edge and awesome. You know the ones, fab and fancy are two doing this.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

$30 burgers rule. I've also had a crab that cost over $200...it was Yummy.
and then there's sushi..oh so good oh so expensive


Mediocre said:


> Food is what usually surprises me the most......stuff like $30 burgers and such


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

As much as a joke around about spending 10k on food, I don't recall spending over $20 on a meal for just myself.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> As much as a joke around about spending 10k on food, I don't recall spending over $20 on a meal for just myself.


Taking the family to Becco in New York City, easily $100 a piece with wine.
Surf and Turf at a high end restaurant will get ya close to $80 in no time...

Good restaurants like Brio, or Players on Madison, not even Michelin star reataurants will get you to $50 without trying.


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

Shepperdw said:


> As much as a joke around about spending 10k on food, I don't recall spending over $20 on a meal for just myself.


Go to Las Vegas and see the food prices rack up..... then again I only paid about 40 USD because I had the hotel/casino food coupon.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

By far, this:










'Artist's ****', Piero Manzoni | Tate

All the best.

All forms of madness, bizarre habits, awkwardness in society, general clumsiness, are justified in the person who creates good art.
- Roman Payne, _Rooftop Soliloquy _


----------



## cpayton (Jan 3, 2014)

1. Craig's List- 80 lbs of spoiled meat "free for pick-up." 2. Bath & Body was selling nipple cream- the sample bottle in the store was half used. I should've lingered and waited for other customers to sample, lol


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

cpayton said:


> 1. Craig's List- 80 lbs of spoiled meat "free for pick-up." 2. *Bath & Body was selling nipple cream- the sample bottle in the store was half used.* I should've lingered and waited for other customers to sample, lol


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

chuasam said:


> $30 burgers rule. I've also had a crab that cost over $200...it was Yummy.
> and then there's sushi..oh so good oh so expensive


To each their own I guess. I was genuinely unimpressed by stone crab claws. I enjoy sushi as well, but I would not consider it terribly expensive.



Shepperdw said:


> As much as a joke around about spending 10k on food, I don't recall spending over $20 on a meal for just myself.


Since you say that, I do not recall spending more than $20-$25 just for myself. My expensive meals were in the company of my wife. When it is just me, I am fine with a good sandwich lol.



WolfBox said:


> Go to Las Vegas and see the food prices rack up..... then again I only paid about 40 USD because I had the hotel/casino food coupon.


The food prices in Vegas are less based on the quality/rarity of the food and more so to play up the Vegas lifestyle/experience. I mean, it's cool to say you paid $80 for an a la carte steak....right?


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mediocre;7283004...The food prices in Vegas are less based on the quality/rarity of the food and more so to play up the Vegas lifestyle/experience.[B said:


> I mean, it's cool to say you paid $80 for an a la carte steak....right?[/B]


I think it's even cooler when we dine together and _they _pick up the table for that steak. LOL It's far less cool when I have to pay the bill.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I went to some fancy fusion restaurant tonight to see what all the hype was about on expensive and rare food. The host was rude to me because I did not make a reservation and pointed for me to sit at a table. I walked out.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe I should have apologized for my pants not having enough starch. Their restaurant really wasn't full or anything. With an attitude like that I know why.


----------



## fatpete (Jan 24, 2014)

A number of years ago I saw personalised number plates for $2000.

RU3429 (Are you free for tonight)

So lame...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatpete (Jan 24, 2014)

Burger in a can anyone?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchVT (Mar 17, 2013)

fatpete said:


> Burger in a can anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eww. :-(


----------



## cavalry_scout (Dec 4, 2013)

fatpete said:


> A number of years ago I saw personalised number plates for $2000.
> 
> RU3429 (Are you free for tonight)
> 
> ...


Look to the prices people pay for plates in parts of the middle east (UAE, Qatar, Jordan). The most sought after are plates with low numbers, they'll pay hundreds of thousands of dollars for single digits.

Non nobis solum nati sumus


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Apparently, in Japan, they sell freshly USED girls' underwear out of vending machines.
Maybe they know something we don't?


----------



## fatpete (Jan 24, 2014)

watchVT said:


> eww. :-(


Haha, you have to boil the can in hot water to cook it.

So gross...


----------



## fatpete (Jan 24, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Apparently, in Japan, they sell freshly USED girls' underwear out of vending machines.
> Maybe they know something we don't?


That's messed up


----------



## cavalry_scout (Dec 4, 2013)

fatpete said:


> Haha, you have to boil the can in hot water to cook it.
> 
> So gross...


Meh, I've eaten worse

Non nobis solum nati sumus


----------



## ricerocket (Oct 24, 2013)

Not exactly and art person.... so i'd say those "modern art" from MoMA (NYC). You can literally take a dump on the floor and put a 100k price tag on it.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Pills filled with little gold flakes so your poop sparkles...$425 per pill. Currently sold out...I wish I were kidding.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Now, THAT is messed UP, yo!



baronrojo said:


> Pills filled with little gold flakes so your poop sparkles...$425 per pill. Currently sold out...I wish I were kidding.
> 
> View attachment 1365301


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Man, i'm gonna join the dots between this one and the undie vending machine
JLC tourbillon, here I come!



baronrojo said:


> Pills filled with little gold flakes so your poop sparkles...$425 per pill. Currently sold out...I wish I were kidding.
> 
> View attachment 1365301


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

baronrojo said:


> Pills filled with little gold flakes so your poop sparkles...$425 per pill. Currently sold out...I wish I were kidding.
> 
> View attachment 1365301


Not gonna lie I'd buy that (if i won the lottery...)


----------



## sknaus (Sep 1, 2011)

Gold pills are super weird ! It seems like you might get the same results by drinking a lot of Goldschläger and have more fun doing it. Heck who am I kidding, if I had excess cash I would buy a handful of those little beauties. Nothing says a good time like gold poop. Right guys ? Right ..... ? Don't tell me I am all alone on this one.


----------



## sknaus (Sep 1, 2011)

The.craziest thing I have seen for sale Is a table at a hot club (XS or Surrender) in Vegas during a crowded holiday. Unless you are walking in with 12 models on each arm a table will be $150,000 - $200,000. That includes nothing but a
Full time girl bartender and waitress at your table all night making / mixing any drink you want. And no, that price doesn't include the tones of alcohol that you and your boys will put away. Don't get me wrong, it is incredibly fun! It's just a little out of my realm of normal. I highly recommend the experience though. That is if you or a close friend has the means to make it happen.


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

cavalry_scout said:


> Meh, I've eaten worse
> 
> Non nobis solum nati sumus


Hahaha, I thought you were replying to the Japanese story


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Gonna be tough to top the gold pills........


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I was going to post something until I saw the gold poop pills. I concede.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll see your poop pills.... and raise you one mother.

I'm being literal. Someone on eBay a few years ago put his mother up for sale. 

(Okay, more like renting her out to the highest bidder for cooking meals, giving advice, etc. Still, it counts.)


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, I guess people need these. Currently listed on the Bay for $5.95 - 186 sold/10 left. Does that cat look happy?


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, here's another that really belongs on watchuseek. Currently listed on eBay "Patek Philippe Sky Moon Tourbillon Rose Gold 5002R Double Face." It can be yours for the simple price of $1,550,000.00. I'm going back to the affordable watch forum now.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 13, 2014)

baronrojo said:


> Pills filled with little gold flakes so your poop sparkles...$425 per pill. Currently sold out...I wish I were kidding.
> 
> View attachment 1365301


I want to buy that just for the heck of it.


----------



## WristCandy (Mar 3, 2009)

Instead of the gold pills, couldn't you just use glitter? 

Hey, waitaminute - maybe those gold pills ARE filled with glitter!


----------



## MR_FX (Dec 24, 2013)

$740 bathing suit...

Vilebrequin 'Mistral' Embroidered Turtle Swim Trunks | Nordstrom


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

sknaus said:


> Gold pills are super weird ! It seems like you might get the same results by drinking a lot of Goldschläger and have more fun doing it. Heck who am I kidding, if I had excess cash I would buy a handful of those little beauties. Nothing says a good time like gold poop. Right guys ? Right ..... ? Don't tell me I am all alone on this one.


Goldschlager makes your vomit sparkle.

Soviet Tu-95 long range bomber.
Napoleon's .....


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

MR_FX said:


> $740 bathing suit...
> 
> Vilebrequin 'Mistral' Embroidered Turtle Swim Trunks | Nordstrom


It looks like a turtle is biting his crotch... there's just no way to justify a $740 swimsuit.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

craziest thing I saw while travelling was a Bottle of Cognac at Heathrow Airport's Duty Free Shop .
it was up high on a Shelve so No one could reach it.
Price was 14,000 British Pound which is equivalent to: $ 23,500 U.S. and I'm sure everyone knows where this Bottle goes right after you drink it ?!! ;-)


----------



## 12345142 (Jul 30, 2013)

Everything listed here and here. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Luxtimeusa (Apr 17, 2014)

A baby! Ebay at one point had a few listings of chinese babies for sale....Now that was some crazy you know what


----------



## patsaydat (May 1, 2014)

A while ago i seen on ebay someone was selling a burnt lego lol


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm half-tempted to making a listing for "Brutalization."

I come to your house with whips and chains and a baseball bat.... Make all your self-hatred fantasies come true. 

(I bet I'll get a ton of responses.)


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Some time ago on ebay someone listed their life including clothes, friends and old jokes. 

Edit: I meant someone could take over their life, have his friends and he'll even teach the winner his old jokes. I didn't mean "take his life".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

cpl said:


> Some time ago on ebay someone listed their life including clothes, friends and old jokes.


I remember that listing. The guy actually had a pretty nice Life. Nothing extraordinary or fantastically amazing, but pretty nice.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I remember that listing. The guy actually had a pretty nice Life. Nothing extraordinary or fantastically amazing, but pretty nice.


Selling their life like an MMO character.


----------



## Rhodocene (Feb 11, 2014)

patsaydat said:


> A while ago i seen on ebay someone was selling a burnt lego lol


I don't know why, but I ROFLed at that one LOL.

The craziest thing I saw for sale were half ripe cherrys for £65/kg. And what was even more crazy, I saw a guy buy some.o|


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I saw a frat guy's used socks on eBay once


----------



## DBall (Apr 4, 2014)

"magically invested" jewelry on ebay... or spells for luck/love/money, etc... also on the bay.


----------



## Spate93 (May 26, 2014)

A bottle of A guys sperm on eBay to inseminate girls who don't want sex... I wonder how many children he has fathered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Luxtimeusa said:


> A baby! Ebay at one point had a few listings of chinese babies for sale....Now that was some crazy you know what


i always thought that was an urban legend.


----------



## Teppo458 (Apr 18, 2014)

1.27 million drinking binge trip Ultimate Drinking Holiday | One In A Life Time Drinking Holiday

Bottle of wine at the Gardens By the Bay - $8000, seems pretty tame, but problem is that you need at least 4 to accompany dinner with guests....

'Jewel of Pangaea' S$32,000 cocktail at Pangaea in Singapore with actual diamond in it (take it with your gold dust pill??)

$50,000 at auction for back stage passes for your grade school kids at some Nickelodian or MTV Awards show....


----------

